

Questions Needed for the Single Founder Handbook - mtaber

I&#x27;m in the midst of writing a book called The Single Founder Handbook (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.singlefounderhandbook.com) based on my experiences over the last 9 years running my own businesses as a solo founder. I&#x27;m soliciting questions from people who sign up to the launch list regarding what they&#x27;d like to learn about startups.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get as many questions from entrepreneurs as possible to ensure that I&#x27;m going in the right direction with the book. To that end, I&#x27;m posing that question here as well.<p>What 3 things would you want to know about running a business without a cofounder? In terms of timeline, this can be either before you get started, shortly after you get started, or well into it.<p>If you&#x27;d prefer to submit questions privately, sign up for the launch list and you&#x27;ll get an email that you can reply back to. I&#x27;ve been capturing all of the responses in a spreadsheet and it&#x27;s been extremely helpful to see what people are having troubles with and has really influenced the direction and tact I&#x27;m taking.<p>Thanks!
======
eddyparkinson
I do wish people would write blog posts rather than books. Sorry, but, almost
all great books I have read, contain just one good idea. An idea that would
easily fit on a blog post.

There are exceptions, e.g. books with many authors.

Sorry, just my point of view. Good luck with it.

